# Recommendations on Professional Photography Sites



## dimedropper02 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am researching some options for a photography website I'm putting together (it's ok if they offer pre-designed templates).

What I need is Flash portfolio site for professional photographs that can be updated using a CMS-type of back-end. Furthermore, I need it to have an HTML-alternative in case visitors do not have Flash.

The CMS system needs to be able to be updated in one place. For example, I change "photo1.jpg" in the CMS, and both the Flash & HTML versions automatically update since they're tied to the same place.

Any ideas of good recommendations out there? I stumbled across these 2 but it's unclear if they provide what I'm looking for exactly:

- zenfolio.com
- proimageguide.com

Any recommendations would be a big help.

Thanks!


----------



## NateWagner (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for, but www.bludomain.com is well regarded (to my knowledge) and they're relatively inexpensive for what you get. 

I'm pretty sure they offer what you're looking for, but it would be worth checking out.


----------



## ChrisOquist (Oct 25, 2008)

From another thread:



> For my portfolio, though, which I'm currently building, I'm going to use Qufoto: they host a lot of really nice stuff and it seems fairly easy to use as well, just much more optimized for that type of offering. Check out Matt Eich's portfolio: he uses their "Lite" version and it looks great.


----------

